# Accreditation News from PRTS



## mhseal (Feb 22, 2012)

I got this email today...

Dear B.O.T., faculty, staff, and students, 

It is with great joy that we have the privilege of informing you that the ATS Accreditation Board approved PRTS's application for candidacy! We now have a two-year window to meet all ATS standards for full accreditation.

Thanks so much to all of you for your outstanding cooperation on this venture. God has truly blessed these endeavors and we should all be humbled by His goodness to us. A special thanks to Jim Beeke for coordinating this task, and also to Chris Hanna for his initial coordination and Jim Grier for his assistance. 

Now let's pray that God will likewise prosper our way in the coming two years, and that we may achieve full ATS membership in February 2014, D.V. Warmly,

Joel R. Beeke


----------



## SolaScriptura (Feb 22, 2012)

I got that email as well. That's good news. I'll be interested to see if their prices go up once they get accredited.


----------

